# Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Anything from Aug 2018 to Apr 2020)



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

This Thread will be documenting the more gradual work being done to the car that comes as a result of it being a daly driver.

Quote from 8/28/18:
"Additional torque mount to combat flop in stock Buick mounts. It's not pretty, the welds are absolutely atrocious (just the body side mount), but it ain't coming off on its own. The link was about $9 on ebay and the brackets were thrown together with stuff I had on hand."
Looks like I might add 2 more to the top of the trans and stiffen up the front trans mount, still too much movement for me even after this mod and filling in the voids in the rear trans mount.


































Changed to solid rear trans mount, later changed to a filled in stock mount due to excessive NVH. While I had the exhaust off to get to the mount, I took the following videos. To those asking, YES, the second vid is 100% stock Verano exhaust.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Installed a full set of ECO springs on the Verano suspension to bring it down a bit, it looks better to me. Maybe I'll try to dig up some comparison shots, Ido at least have the initial measurements and just have to find a bit of flat level ground to get new ones.


Then the inevitable exhaust modification utilising an electric cutout to bypass the main muffler to the left exhaust outlet.






Aftermarket auxiliary driving lights installed (changing to more focused amber lights soon) At the same time I added a block off for the lower grill to help get the car warmed up a bit faster in the winter.





















I am planning on a custom 3" exhaust that will start with a 3" flex, get rid of the secondary cat, go through a 3" glasspack as a resonator, then run to the back to go through 2 quiet 2.5" mufflers, exit on the drivers side only, and have an electric cutout to bypass the two mufflers and still go through the resonator to hopefully limit drone to a reasonable/tolerable level.


In the spring I plan to have the damaged BCM replaced and then get a tune from BNR (in that order just to avoid complications), fingers crossed they will help me get this beast running E85. As a note, the 2013 Verano lists a flex fuel sensor, but it would seem that none of the 2.0T Veranos shipped with flex fuel capabilities.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Changed lights for brighter amber ones


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Cutout was stuck, hitting the floor, and turned out to be seized. Cut out the main muffler and the passenger side outlet, then connected the drivers side outlet directly to the front exhaust section via a custom made (read beaten into shape) connector pipe. Its louder than I want but it doesn't hit the floor anymore and I hope to solve the volume issue when I get the 3" put together.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Took some measurements and did some math, have a basic idea of what I need to do a 3 inch to cutout and 2.5 inch mufflers exhaust system. To say that another way, it will be 3 inch for the most part then the cutout at which point the rest of the exhaust will reduce to 2.5 inch and be (hopefully) dead quiet. Not sure when I'll click the button, but at least I will have a good idea of what I need


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Are you going three inch because that is what most V8's have? From everything I have read, you only need the diameter at the Turbo exit or maybe 1/4" more in diameter to counteract the bends.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl The dump pipe, primary cat and inlet to secondary cat are all factory 3"


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Interesting


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

3" is pretty common for up-sized turbo piping for an I4. The OEM Cobalt SS/TC exhaust, which I run on my Cobalt, is 2.5" all the way back.

Dual 3" exhaust is overkill even on most V8s, unless you're getting into the over-500 HP range.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Got some winter wheels and tires put on the car, a set of 225/60/r16 Bridgestone Blizzak WS08's on a set of 16x6.5 steel wheels (painted dark grey just because I felt like it). Also, I think I might need to change the name of the car to "3 of 4" because this is the third or fourth time something has ony had 3 of 4 work or be avalable, and the second time for a set of wheels.

EDIT: The 4th tire had some damage to the bead from improper storage


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

New plate, couldn't wait for daylight to take a picture of it.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Daylight shot


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

friday afternoon I got started on the new custom exhaust for the car, got the 3" section mostly done. Then I spent the weekend wiring in an additional led backup light as well as upgrading the speakers and amp in the car. Changed out the amp with the 4ch rockford fosgate that I had in my ECO, got it wired and mounted it in the same location as the factory bose unit. Replaced the rear 6x9s with a set of Pyramid 3-ways that have a lot of thump for the price, then replaced the front door speakers with 6.5" pyle plg64s that were also out of my ECO. Much better sounding and actually has some thump to it now.

Additionally I spent $60 on alldatadiy.com so I could figure out where to connect a flex fuel sensor, pin 38 on x1. Had to find a car with the same ecm that actually had a flex sensor and the majority of the pinout is the same (rechecking that now).


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> ... excessive NVH ...


What's that?



TheCruzen said:


> ... Additionally I spent $60 on alldatadiy.com ...


Do you still have access?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl NVH stands for Noise, Vibration, and Harshness and is a term mainly used by the oems.

I have access for 1yr to the 2014 verano 2.0t and 2.4na plus the 2014 regal 2.0t. It would be $15-20 for me to add another car if I wanted.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

The exhaust "upgrade" has taken a few unexpected turns, stay tuned for the finished product and description of whatever configuration i end up with!

(still definitely has 3" pipe and a cutout though...)

Also, anyone know if lordstown 2019 is still on, even with the plant shutdown?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Finished most recent config for exhaust, 3" to the cutout, then 2" to a stock cruze muffler and tailpipe. No perceivable performance change from the stock verano exhaust with the cutout closed. Have yet to do any testing other than sound with the cutout open.






Apologies about the noise in the background, I was opening doors to make sure I didn't suffocate in the garage.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


>


No more dual exhaust huh?

Something happened to this video.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*Blasirl* Duals have been gone for a few weeks now, just how the system evolved and now this one is mostly custom so it made it easier to just have the single. The exhaust is 3" from the turbo to the cutout though...

For anyone wondering, with the cutout open the thing is obnoxiously loud under hard acceleration and you can even see ripples in the windshield as it vibrates. But then with the cutout closed its probably quieter than some stock cruzes!

(what do you mean by something happened to the vid? UPDATE never mind, just saw it was private)


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Recently picked up a NOS F40 trans, plan to put a quaife LSD in it, short shift linkage, and change out the stock flywheel for a single mass steel unit and upgraded clutch while i'm at it.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Brief update:

Cruzen 2.0 now has just over 27000 mi on it (over 10k since swap)
Still deciding if i will get the quaife lsd and/or upgraded clutch
Looking at either 245 45 or 255 45 tires on 18x8.5 wheels
Purchased a hitch that looks like it will clear dual exhaust in case I decide to go with that again in the future. Also plan to modify said hitch from a class 1 (1.25") to the more common (see "i have some already that fit this") 2" class 2 hitch size.
250hp and lead foot have wasted 2 of 4 winter tires in less than 1 season
Still need to get the BCM replaced before I do the BNR tune. Also looking for someone that offers a flex fuel tune for the buick verano.
Will be going on Power Tour 2019


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*Continental Pure Contact 235/45-R18's *is the largest I could fit with the least amount of rubbing

I would love to go on that tour. Have fun!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl Is yours lowered though? I will double check, but my measurements say the wider tires will fit mine.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Blasirl* Is yours lowered though? I will double check, but my measurements say the wider tires will fit mine.


It is lowered, but I was looking to buy the tires before I decided to lower. I am a bit foggy brained at the moment, but I was under the impression I could go no wider and not have issues. I'm looking forward to see what you come up with.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl What wheels do you have? How wide and what offset? Do they stick out at all?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Blasirl* What wheels do you have? How wide and what offset? Do they stick out at all?


i have the stock LTZ 18" rims at +42 and 7.5" wide. I forgot to mention I tried to stay at 26.1" in diameter. They do not stick out.

*Wheel / Tire size chart for US Spec Gen I Cruze's*


*Choosing new tires*


*Tires, everything you need to know about sizes for the cruze.*


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl The verano stock tires are 235/45/r18 on 18x 8" for a 26.3" tall tire
Measurements taken blindly with the car on the ground say even 265/40r18 will fit (would love to put those on the car), really need to get it up on a 4 post lift to check adequately.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I forget, are you running the Verano/diesel rear "axle"?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl The only cruze parts are the body and the interior, everything else is from the verano. Oh, and the newest exhaust config includes a stock cruze muffler. There are also a number of common parts between the 2.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl Plan to use one of the 18x7 vue wheels I have (didn't realize how narrow they were when I bought them and decided not to use them) to measure clearances tomorrow


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Blasirl* The verano stock tires are 235/45/r18 on 18x 8" for a 26.3" tall tire
> Measurements taken blindly with the car on the ground say even 265/40r18 will fit (would love to put those on the car), really need to get it up on a 4 post lift to check adequately.


I just re-read this. The stock Cruze diesel rims were 18x7.5 so the Verano rims would be a good option for the dieselers.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Blasirl* The only cruze parts are the body and the interior, everything else is from the verano. Oh, and the newest exhaust config includes a stock cruze muffler. There are also a number of common parts between the 2.


How many HP does that muffler handle without excessive backpressure?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> I just re-read this. The stock Cruze diesel rims were 18x7.5 so the Verano rims would be a good option for the dieselers.


Stock CTD wheels are 17x7.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Stock CTD wheels are 17x7.


OOPs, my bad, I was one line off when I looked at the chart, but that is why I posted it too.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Turns out only a 245 45 18 will fit (255 40/45 18 has a chance but not likely) with a 8.5x18 wheel and not have it stick out way past the fender  

Also having evil thoughts about future changes to the car that most would say make it no longer a "real" cruze...


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Other than the drivetrain swap, the current mods are:

Custom 3" exhaust with cutout then stock cruze muffler
Additional engine mount and stiffened stock mounts
Eco springs for a bit more low
Amber led driving lights behind grille
Led backup light mounted in bumper
Upgraded front door speakers and 6x9 rear deck speakers
Rockford Fosgate 4ch amp in place of stock bose part
17x7" chrome 5-spoke wheels from a saturn vue with 235/45/r17 toyo tires (16x6.5 with 215 or 225/60/r16 blizzaks for winter)
Boost gauge
Tablet running torque for additional info

Coming soon:
2" hitch + trailer wiring
functional BCM (not a mod but i can't wait to operate all the windows from the drivers door again, and adjust that D*MN MIRROR)

Coming later:
18x8.5 wheels
Short shifter?
BNR Tune
Flex fuel? (BNR willing)
(EVIL THOUGHTS)


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Hitch and trailer wiring installed

















View attachment 269997


















EDIT: It is a 2" hitch/receiver, modified from a 1.25"


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Just dropped the car off at a local dealer to have the BCM replaced.... Now I get to be stressed about it for the rest of the day!

UPDATE: Dealer called, no-start as of 11:30, having trouble getting it to take the programming.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Looking for people in my area of michigan (Detroit/flint) that are interested in seeing Cruzen2.0 or know of any existing meets in that area. Just want to meet people that would be interested in the car, bonus if it's other cruze owners.

EDIT: I do not use Facebook and dont want to, so i am asking here instead


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean, there's always Woodward. There's a 1.4T Cruze that runs around without a hood and with an open downpipe. It's rather hilarious.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

A brief update on the state of Cruzen 2.0

Dropped off at a local dealer Monday to have the BCM (that I damaged) replaced. Tech installed the new module but couldn't get the car to start, Friday he chased it down to the key not being seen by the BCM via the NFC receiver that reads the key fob if its dead or to program a new one to the car. The dealer ordered a new receiver module and it should be in this coming Monday. 

I had a talk with the tech about how he had determined what the problem was just to make sure one of my numerous mods wasn't the problem. The highlights are that he made sure all the various computers/modules were communicating, then tried a brand new key and still the BCM wouldn't see it.

As an aside, I was prepared for the cost of this venture, not so much how long it would take! I've been told I'm like someone who's kid is in the hospital, I know its not fatal but I still worry and I want my baby back!

Oh well, nothing to do but wait for news from the dealer.

EDIT: I chose to do this now because I want to get a tune for the thing and the dealer wouldn't work on it if I had tuned it. This means if I wanted the problems fixed then I would have to try the BCM replacement before any tuning. And I really want (as an example) the 370hp (peak) from a BNR tune!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They wouldn't work on it if it was tuned...but yet they work on a car that is more Verano than Cruze? That's pretty funny.

Also seems odd, the tune shouldn't affect the BCM in the least.

That said - the 2.0T is definitely down to produce that much power. I know the LNFs with the Trifecta tune in the Cobalts made 350HP easy.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

The dealer I took it to is known for working on all stock swap cars, like a v8 swapped g8 with all factory components. I just didn't want to risk them refusing to do the work if their system flagged a tune in the ecu. 

Also, the Verano is de-tuned from the factory so it's not a direct competitor with the regal with the same engine. GM has done similar things in the past, the more expensive one _usually_ has more power even with the same engine.

2011–2013Buick Regal GS270 hp (200 kW)[SUP][7][/SUP]295 ft⋅lb (400 N⋅m) @ 2400 rpm2013–2016Buick Verano Turbo[SUP][8][/SUP]250 hp (190 kW) @ 5300 rpm260 ft⋅lb (353 N⋅m) @ 2000 rpm 


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> The dealer I took it to is known for working on all stock swap cars, like a v8 swapped g8 with all factory components. I just didn't want to risk them refusing to do the work if their system flagged a tune in the ecu.
> 
> Also, the Verano is de-tuned from the factory so it's not a direct competitor with the regal with the same engine. GM has done similar things in the past, the more expensive one _usually_ has more power even with the same engine.
> 
> 2011–2013Buick Regal GS270 hp (200 kW)[SUP][7][/SUP]295 ft⋅lb (400 N⋅m) @ 2400 rpm2013–2016Buick Verano Turbo[SUP][8][/SUP]250 hp (190 kW) @ 5300 rpm260 ft⋅lb (353 N⋅m) @ 2000 rpm 


Based on the torque peaks being in a different location, I wonder if a couple other things are changed besides the tune.

But otherwise, it should be basically the exact same engine itself - throttle body to turbo - but anything before or after might be different enough to shift the torque curve.

Either way - it's a 2.0T - it'll make assloads of power. Did you retain the ethanol mix sensor?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@MP81 Verano was not a flex fuel vehicle, I have one to install on it though


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Odd, because it uses the LHU, which is the flex-fuel version of the LDK. Interesting...


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@MP81 Same story as with the cruze 1.4t, maps are in the ecu but just doesn't use them or have the sensor


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gotcha, so you just need to add the sensor.

I need to look into what is required to do this on my Cobalt. Dealing with E85 blend changes as it transitions into summer blend is a major pain in the ass, as it's extremely sensitive.


----------



## McFinn (Apr 2, 2019)

Nice ones ?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Got the car back today, went down to woodward after work and found some car meets. 
Now just need to find the cruze people!

Tune incoming......


EDIT: BNR Tune and f40 short shifter purchased


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Doesn't surprise me that people are already out there, haha.

Back when I still lived in Royal Oak, I'd be one of those people.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> A brief update on the state of Cruzen 2.0
> 
> Dropped off at a local dealer Monday to have the BCM (that I damaged) replaced. Tech installed the new module but couldn't get the car to start, Friday he chased it down to the key not being seen by the BCM via the NFC receiver that reads the key fob if its dead or to program a new one to the car. The dealer ordered a new receiver module and it should be in this coming Monday.
> 
> ...


Did you by any chance keepp track of your expenditures...or is this a labor of love?

Would be interesting to know if this endeavor is cost effective or not.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*Blasirl* I need to go back through and make sure its all documented but I have kept track and even with my messups its still about $10k

EDIT: Here are the costs after going over the numbers

$10.5k for the base completed vehicle w/ tune
$11k incl winter wheels & tires
add $600 for spare trans
$12.5 Including winter tires, spare trans, and all wasted or unused parts


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Blasirl* I need to go back through and make sure its all documented but I have kept track and even with my messups its still about $10k
> 
> EDIT: Here are the costs after going over the numbers
> 
> ...


So, the two wrecked vehicles, parts etc, not including your Labor...$12.5k, not bad if you consider the journey part of your education or possibly therapy.

Rough idea of time put into it?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl Probably something like 20+ 8hr days, just guessing though. That also includes fabricating custom exhaust (3 times), fixing things I broke, and installing aftermarket components that weren't necessary to the function of the vehicle.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

So being generous, add $1000 in labor for a grand total of $13.5k.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*Blasirl* I'd say more like $14k if you were to pay someone else to do the swap including the cost of the 2 cars. Keeping in mind that number is for a MT swap, an auto would be cheaper and easier to find a verano to sacrifice.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I was assuming your labor with no shop markup, but I hear ya.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

BNR AutoCal and short shifter linkage arrived today.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

New wheels and something else...

















Wheels are 18x8.5 from a 2017 malibu (49 offset +5mm spacer)
Tires are 245/45/r18

BNR Tune has taken the car from Quick to Brutal! 

Waiting on stage 3 clutch to arrive, stock one seems to have stopped ratcheting properly as the f40 clutches are want to do.

And yes, I may someday get a replacement hood. Not right now though.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Short shifter installed today... And its really short.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> New wheels and something else...
> 
> BNR Tune has taken the car from Quick to Brutal!


I can't wait to see this thing in person...



TheCruzen said:


> View attachment 270487
> 
> 
> And yes, I may someday get a replacement hood. Not right now though.


I was thinking that exact thing as I looked at the picture. LOL


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

The F40 clutch is known to be a problem, there is a racheting element in it that will get stuck or skip causing it to slip or the it wont dissengage properly. I had the former problem, but then after driving a while it suddenly fixed itself and poof! no more clutch slip!

Still going to put in the stage 3 I ordered, along with the trans sitting on my floor. Just wont be right now, might wait till the syncros are totally gone or I blow up the trans some other way.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Stage 3 or Stage 3+ (assuming Spec)?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@MP81 It is a spec clutch from OTTP and its a stage 3, mainly because it was only $10 more than a stage 1 and I know I'll keep modifying things


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Ahh ok - reason I ask is because the Stage 3 is a six-pick, the Stage 3+ is a disc, so it's a LOT easier to drive, with the same power handling.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@MP81 The 3+ is +$180 vs 3 @ +$10. Was trying to stay under a grand with tax and shipping.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Gotcha. Hopefully it's not too much of a pain in the ass to drive. Puck clutches usually suck.

I remember my buddy had the clutch replaced when he had a built-WRX trans installed on his EJ25-swapped '01 RS years back, and it was always an absolute pain to drive. He had told them he didn't want a puck clutch, and they swore they didn't put a puck clutch is.

Fast forward a few years and we're pulling the engine...guess what we find? Puck clutch.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Bought a high-ish end (at least well-featured) obd full system scanner and tpms programmer, chased down all my error messages to a blown fuse, bad passenger presence detection module, and my own stupidity. The blown fuse was a great example of bad information being worse than no info, the fuse block diagram I had was wrong and I only figured it out after testing each fuse under the hood individually. Had I not had a diagram of the fuse box I would have just tested all the fuses first and found the blown fuse a year ago! Oh well, it made me buy the scanner after looking at getting one for years now. And it taught me that I still need to do an idiot check even when someone else supplies the information! 
@MP81 The listing for the clutch said the 3+ had a higher torque limit too, I figured the higher the limit the worse the driveability.

Planning to go to the Elite Cruzes spring opener in London, Ontario Canada on the 28th


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It may very well have a higher limit, yeah. But it's definitely more driveable being a disc-style instead of puck-style.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

WARNING!!!! Thought Dump

Budget diminishes, Evil Thoughts evolve...

Clutch still sucks

Have plans for a Cruzen 3.0, not telling, will probably happen in the FAR future, will tell for $$$

2.0 needs the clutch I ordered put in
want e85 support (i would prefer a flex sensor)
still spins the tires even though they are as big as I'm willing to go
short shifter is amazing
maxes at 26psi with tune
found torque app seems to max at 22.9psi
want to get the car weighed just so i know (estimate 3500)
want to get the HVAC system sorted out (doesn't come out where it says or sometimes goes nowhere)
would like intermittent wipers instead of just off/on
will modify intake for better induction noise


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Clutch replacement underway, below was what happened the first day:

Engine out, old clutch off (can deffinately tell it was slipping, and seems the dual mass flywheel is junk too), made bolts the correct length cause I couldnt find any, new stage 3 clutch with single mass flywheel installed, having trouble getting trans back on

Day 2 (4/21)
Trans slid right on, so far I've got the engine and trans back in and am about half way done with the reinstallation of everything else

Pictures in chronological order


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Car is back together, clutch feels pretty much the same as stock. Definitely noticing some differences and less drivability issues, I think they were due to a bad dual mass flywheel

Need to bleed clutch


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> The exhaust "upgrade" has taken a few unexpected turns, stay tuned for the finished product and description of whatever configuration i end up with!
> 
> (still definitely has 3" pipe and a cutout though...)
> 
> Also, anyone know if lordstown 2019 is still on, even with the plant shutdown?


2019 meet is still on, however it's in a different location. This is all the info you need about it if you plan to attend. It's an event on Facebook but I saw that you're not on there so I figured I'd show you our itinerary.







Come for 1 day or come for all days, we would love to see you and your project there!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@*Blasirl 
*$250, cheapest around, needs a wash


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Nothing to worry about, just a noise caused by the single mass flywheel letting some resonance happen between the engine and trans


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Beauty, only gave it a rinse though and it needs a real bath


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

That bang/crunch at the end was supposed to be 3rd... Doesn't like the 6k~ rpm 2-3 shift


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Sunday plans


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Hacked the maf sensor housing out of the upper air box cover and jammed a pod filter on the end instead. Makes a lot more dramatic induction noise, whistle and bov. Similar thing from k&n would be $300, mine is $50. I will be sealing it off from the engine bay at some point when i get time.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

So, I've been messing around with the car to make the keyless ignition work properly again (it currently works only with one fob and only with the fob in the fob pocket). I have found that the cruze and verano have different hood latches, meaning with the cruze latch switch it was throwing a code and disabling parts of the keyless features such as programming new keys. After fixing this problem I discovered that the lack of the verano's "intelligent" wiper motor was also throwing a code for the bcm and it is pretty much the only code left that could be preventing the key programming. Speaking of the other codes, the HVAC is throwing codes for the lack of heated seat modules and a missing passenger zone temp sensor. It will also occasionally say the license plate lights are out for no reason.

Most of the above information about the active codes was gathered with the professional-grade (I've seen it used by actual professionals) OBD scanner I purchased a month or so ago, an Autel MaxiCOM MK808TS which as the suffix indicates can also do TPMS programming.

I've got the buick wiper motor attached to the cruze linkage with an adapter plate I welded to the cruze linkage and it seems like it will fit in the car. I will have to put the Buick connector back on the harness to be able to plug it back in, seeing as how I have a couple of relays in place of the "intelligent" part of the buick motor to make the buick control the cruze motor. The quest to put the buick wiper motor in the car actually started before I realized the code caused by it could be contributing to my key programming problem. I bought the parts to put the motor in just because I was tired of not having intermittent wipers and having to manually turn them on, off, and park them.

Noticing a bit of a stumble at idle and have ordered new spark plugs. Wish ZZP still had their high-voltage LHU coils available or at least knew when or if they might be back in stock. With the new intake setup I have noticed the turbo makes a fluttering sound when you hold it at full boost (~25psi) for more than a couple seconds, I assume it was making this sound before but was canceled out by the design of the stock intake airbox and snorkel.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like NPBoosted is the manufacturer of the ZZP coils and they have them available on ebay for under 200 for a set of 4 instead of the 1200 ZZP is asking for the same set of 4 on their ebay store (listed as out of stock on their website)

Looking into the flex setup for the car, not sure but it looks like the sensor is enabled but not installed, ecu lists ethanol content as 0% without a sensor and I wonder what will happen if I just hook up the sensor....


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Contemplating redoing the exhaust AGAIN, making it 3" all the way and using the cutout to bypass 2 2.5" mufflers in series that will be located where the stock muffler resides. This is brought about in part by the slowly increasing volume of the exhaust with the cutout closed, seems like the stock cruze muffler is getting destroyed by the bigger engine putting out over twice the power. More reason for changing the exhaust is to get a little less noise in the car and also to make the change less obvious since the sound won't be coming from a different place. Aiming to make it behave more like a newer sports car with variable exhaust.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Have you looked at the Varex muffler?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl Not for $400 and I think it would be too aggressive even in the quiet position.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Npboosted high-voltage coils installed a week or so ago. I do think they make a difference, sounds cleaner up top and smoothed out the idle a bit.


EDIT: Looks like one of them might be bad, have yet to finish diagnosing though


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

After swapping out all 4 of the new coils for the stock ones, there is a noticeable difference in performance but no stumble anymore. Further diagnosis is required (trying each coil individually until I find out which one is defective) before I can contact the seller and let them know about the problem. I could message them now, but I want to see how many are bad first


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Messaged the seller of the high-voltage coils about the defective one, they responded with a tracking number for the replacement coil with no questions asked. 

Next task on the list is finding and fixing the leak in the ac system and getting it filled before Power Tour (June 6). Oh, and I have to patch a hole in the cowl from clearancing for the buick wiper motor.

EDIT: Just ordered a pair of (used) aftermarket headlights and plan to put a tube through the passenger high beam for maximum cold air intakeness


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Sounds like a neat idea - reminiscent of the old-school way to do it (or the Challenger Scat Pack/Hellcat/Demon way), but it also sounds like asking for trouble in regards to sealing it to the lens.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@MP81 I've got a roll of butyl stuff that i've used to seal headlights before. I plan to cut the hole in the lens the same as the inner diameter of the tube and use the end of the tube against the lens to seal that part, then epoxy the rear part of the housing to the tube.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It may actually be beneficial to cut the hole smaller, then heat it up and form it inwards so you have sealing on two surfaces rather than one - it would also make the sealing butyl less apparent, and would be a cleaner air entry into the lens.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@MP81 Not sure how well the lens will react to heat and it would reduce the already small tube diameter as I PLAN to use a tube that fits inside the light ring


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Headlights arrived today, high-beam reflector is larger than I thought. Should be able to put the tube through the inside of the led halo. Need to do some actual measuring and find the set of bigger hole saws at work before I can do anything else. 

On the subject of the high-voltage coils, the seller sent me not just a single replacement coil, but an entire set! Don't even have to send the other ones back.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

That will look cool as **** with the halo around the intake tube. Are you using clear plastic for the tube? The halo refracting through that would look awesome.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Modification of the headlight has begun 









I do plan to use a clear tube

EDIT: Hooked the leds on the headlight up to power just to see what they look like, running lights look ok but the halos are the old illuminated only at the ends of the hoop type and they're kinda craptastic looking.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Ordered a 3" clear polycarbonate tube for the headlight project, may even be ready by power tour if im lucky (we leave Friday morning)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Nothing worse than crappy halos - problem is there are a lot of them out there...


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Headlight project done, will post pics later.

Ran the car on a chassis dyno earlier, made 270hp and 347tq with the cutout open, did almost that much with it closed but opening it moved peak torque down 400rpm or so


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Ran the car down the drag strip yesterday

1st pass was 15.151 @101
2nd pass was 14.902 @98
Stock Verano runs 16.3 @89

Could have done better but I didnt want to break the car.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

100+mph is pretty good, especially with a 15+ second launch. 
Carp&Drivel got a 2013 down the 1/4 mile in 15.2, driving it like GM owns it. 
Seems like all their acceleration and braking numbers in the Buick are almost as good as a tuned 2950lb LE2 automatic sedan would do.

*Curb weight:* 3483 lb
*C/D TEST RESULTS:*
Zero to 60 mph: 6.4 sec
Zero to 100 mph: 15.8 sec
Zero to 130 mph: 29.2 sec
Street start, 5-60 mph: 7.2 sec
Standing ¼-mile: 15.2 sec @ 98 mph
Top speed (governor limited): 130 mph
Braking, 70-0 mph: 178 ft
Roadholding, 300-ft-dia skidpad*: 0.84 g
*Stability Control limited


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

With those trap speeds (and your dyno figures), you should be deep into the 13s, assuming you can hook, which it sounds like is probably an issue.

For reference, my Cobalt has run a best of 14.10 back when I had 195/60R15 all-seasons that didn't even remotely hook. I haven't had successful runs since I've had the ZIIs, but high-13s with an actual launch should be doable - or at least in the past it probably was.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

I didnt beat on the car, I still have to get home after all. I could have done a no-lift-shift from 1-2 but I'm pretty sure that would break something. I will post the time slips when I get home so you can see just how gentle I drove it.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Photo dump from the headlight project (mostly chronological)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I like how that turned out.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@MP81 Don't look too close...


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Only did the 2 runs and probably could have gotten better results if I had continued

(don't know why but these pics keep uploading sideways)


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Yea thats a typical turbo car, times are slower and speeds are higher. But that also means you have a lot to gain with the times with minimal improvements.

One thing to consider since you dont want to do no-lift shifts to keep the turbo spooled is to add a small (like 25hp) shot of nitrous with a progressive timer so it comes on for a second or two after a shift to spool it faster then shuts off until the next shift.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Do you remember what the [email protected] car was?
I could beat that in a Plymouth Horizon, by a half second and a lot of mph. 
Was he driving a Geo Metro, or did he coast across the line?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Taxman 17.9 was a silver SSR and it looked stock but I wasnt paying attention to how his run went


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Photo dump from the headlight project (mostly chronological)
> 
> 
> View attachment 271785
> View attachment 271787


I think you got the sawzall to close when you cut out the headlamp....


I forgot, what headlights were those?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Taxman* 17.9 was a silver SSR and it looked stock but I wasnt paying attention to how his run went


Apparently not well - even the original one with the 5.3L will run a mid-15. With the LS2, it drops to very low 14s.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl Just some cheap open box headlights I found on eBay. I used a hole saw running backwards to cut the lens and the hole is good enough for its function. I actually cut the tube by hand separate from the headlight after tracing an aproximate cut line with it in place.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

MP81 said:


> Apparently not well - even the original one with the 5.3L will run a mid-15. With the LS2, it drops to very low 14s.


I'll go with 'coasted across the line'. 
My first car was a Civic Hatchback (heavier than the 'sedan') with 52 horsepower lean burn engine and a two speed slapstick transmission. It'd easily break 70mph in the quarter mile. 
Fuel economy was nothing to be excited about, the torque converter offset any advantage the CVCC engine had.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> @*Blasirl* Just some cheap open box headlights I found on eBay. I used a hole saw running backwards to cut the lens and the hole is good enough for its function. I actually cut the tube by hand separate from the headlight after tracing an aproximate cut line with it in place.


What about the fascia? :1poke:


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl I didn't realize thats what you were reffering to. I got the bumper off eBay and it came from a wrecked car, that was how it arrived. It was about $100 cheaper than anything else though and I dont care about it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

-


TheCruzen said:


> @*Blasirl* I didn't realize thats what you were reffering to. I got the bumper off eBay and it came from a wrecked car, that was how it arrived. It was about $100 cheaper than anything else though and I dont care about it


I know you have one already, but there are a few internet sites that sell them painted for about $170 shipped. example


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Just received a set of Rokblokz mud flaps that I ordered recently 'cause I'm tired of how much mud gets thrown up on the side of the car with the extra width and offset of the current wheels. 

Ordered a TruBendz 3" cruze exhaust and plan to just run a nearly straight (because of the glasspack) pipe for a little while. Was going to fab the pipes myself but realized it was beyond my talents to do the axle back section. Just bought the exhaust on a whim really, I might try to incorporate the cutout again in the future but it will be gone for a bit. Hope it's not too loud for my second job of delivering pizzas....

(Evil thoughts about a Cruzen3.?)


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

2.0 contributed to the fog this evening (7/4/19) with a 2 car-length set of rubber stripes on the road I live on (adding to the number of burnout marks from the rest of the neighborhood). First burnout with the current wheels and tires! (245/45/18 on 18x8.5 2017 malibu wheels) 
Lots of fun listening to 2.0 bouncing off the rev limiter and the turbo responding in kind.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

New exhaust setup


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Got told by the supervizor at my 2nd job (delivering pizzas) that the car is too loud, looking into 3" mufflers that will fit in the tunnel


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cherry Bombs for the Win!


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl has a 24" glasspack on it now


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Lets see how a couple of these do in series

Stock image, the ones I bought are center center


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Meh, I'd have just put a resonator on it and called it a day.

Friend of mine just bought an '09 Cobalt SS pushing probably 350whp or so (on an LTG block), and has the TurboXS RFL exhaust on it. It's loud, but not too obnoxious. Good tone, too. Well, for an Ecotec.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

3" to glasspack to stock buick verano muffler setup with duals


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Engine and trans out to replace trans, lost second. Will post pics after im done getting it back together


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

This is the post with all of the pics that I promised so long ago. 

I apologise for taking so long to upload pics from the trans swap, couldn't get pics to upload on my phone and I couldn't be bothered to get them onto the computer to upload them that way. Only reason I have now is so I can show a few more things that have happened since.

Trans was stored on a shelf, get it down first









Shot for Instagram, all of this was posted pretty much as it happened.









Bumper off









Crash bar and rad out









Engine out









Lining up new trans









Next day when I got it all back together









Putting things back in









Got the flex sensor installed while I was at it. Wired it in on another day and send BNR a tune request. @rjones1214 I still have the plastic fittings on there but have yet to put E85 in the car as shortly after receiving the flex enabled tune some other things have happened (those following on Instagram already know, that will come in the next post).









Next day sitting in the driveway all put together and pretty


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

OK, lets see if I can get all this bullsh!t straight and update all of you on what has happened.

Pulling into work about a month ago and I heard what sounded like a slight rod knock. Had the car towed home. Sorry for it being so blurry, having problems with my phone camera









Got the pan out and rod caps off.









Looked OK, but they weren't the usual fit with the rod and caps that I was expecting. Decided to replace them since it was apart anyways. Meant I had to order new rod bolts as they are torque to yield. GM strike had just ended and it took a while to get them. Actually I had ordered one set from gmpartsdirect.com and then another from a dealership on ebay, still have not received the non ebay set.

Here is a picture of the old bearing on the left and the new one on the right (that fit the way I was expecting)









While the car was down I had a few other things to do. On top of just the oil, filter, and sealant for putting the engine together again, I also had 2 new O2 sensors, maf cleaner to get all the oil off it, and new lug nuts, as well as some new and less broken grille parts.









Reason for replacing lug nuts, new are one-piece









Have this pic, not sure why. You can see I put the winter lower grille cover on though.









All back together and running with winter tires on it, didn't last long.









About a week after I got it back on the road I was delivering pizza and it threw a rod. 
This was during the stores dinner rush so about 5:30-6:00 maybe. I was trying to cross over a main road from the store driveway the the opposite street. Took off, traction control kicked in, holes in engine. Drove the half mile to the customers house, shut it off, oil smoke pouring out from under the hood as oil got all over the downpipe with the new holes. Made sure it wasn't on fire, delivered the food, started it back up, drove to the end of the street and ditched it in the parking lot of the jewelry store across the main road from the pizza store. Went back to the store and called for my dad to bring me one of our other cars, carried on working. It was a bad and busy night already, this didn't make it any better. At the end of the night I ran back across the street, started it up and drove it across the now deserted main road to keep it from being towed when the jewelry store opened in the morning. Next day got a tow truck, tried to start it to move it for the guy, went clunk and now no longer starts. Now it sits waiting on me to spend the money to replace the engine. At first it was also waiting for me to decide if I was going to do a built engine and what I actually wanted to do with the car. Now looking at getting an oem LHU longblock from ZZP as a used one with 80k+mi is like $1800 already so 2k for a brand new one sounds great. Trying to make up my mind if I want to order it with the smaller ZFR turbo or not, costs as much as the d*mn long block

Shot in the Howie's lot. Again, camera problems. That same night I dropped my phone and broke the glass covering the cameras. Got this shot after I knocked all the broken glass out of the way of the cameras.









Going to be sitting here for a while.










In better news, I might get the title for the one in the background soon. Only been 4 months...


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> OK, lets see if I can get all this bullsh!t straight and update all of you on what has happened.
> 
> Pulling into work about a month ago and I heard what sounded like a slight rod knock. Had the car towed home. Sorry for it being so blurry, having problems with my phone camera
> View attachment 284419
> ...


I've been wondering when you were going to post again. To bad for all the issues. I am usually in that boat as well. two forward three back ... How do those "extra" fogs work for you?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl Too high up to use in fog but great for lighting things up otherwise


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Ended up ordering the LHU long block from ZZP along with the smaller 6758 ZFR turbo, I ordered during their Black Friday sale so I ended up saving almost a grand on the 2 combined. The next day they had a 10% off everything sale so I got their LHU intake cam with upgraded fuel pump lobe and their 3" Ecotec resonator. A while ago, before it blew up, I also ordered a blemished ZZP dual gauge pod off ebay and another 3" Trubendz exhaust, this time stainless and with a muffler. Don't care much for the tip that came on the new exhaust, looks like it will stand out more than I'd like, but I'll have to see it on the car before I make up my mind. Already have the supplies to weld the new exhaust up instead of just using clamps.

Been really busy with life lately so even though the engine arrived on Monday (12/16) and I've had the car in the barn for a while, no progress has been made to disassemble or otherwise work on the thing. Plan to check tomorrow to see what gaskets and such I need to order to put it all back together.

EDIT: I know I will have to make or order the correct length flywheel bolts again when I get to that point as I don't remember the length I will have to measure them when I take them out (the spec flywheel is thicker than the oem).


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

What size is the verano stock turbo exhaust?
Would it bolt up to stock 1.4l car?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@-loki- No, it will not bolt up, the 1.4 and 2.0 are quite different, the exhaust is on opposite sides of the engine and (perhaps as a result of this) the exhaust system is split in different places. The inlet of the secondary cat for the 2L is 3" and (if I remember correctly) the outlet of the cat is 2.5", I no longer have the original exhaust beyond where the secondary cat was to measure.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Just curious if you remembered... I might score one from the boneyard just to see the differences. If it flows for 250 hp stock it will be enough for what I'm wanting to do. Can fab the inter connecting bits my self. Thank for the reply.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Still no real progress, but I have ordered some gaskets and such.

This is pretty though.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

I changed my mind on the configuration for what will hopefully be the final exhaust setup. Also still waiting on parts to arrive for the rebuild thanks to delays stemming from the gm strike. Since the engine went, I've honestly just been hoping the thing is driving in time for Hot Rod Power Tour 2020 so I'm not really in any hurry. Will try to update as things happen/change.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

That looks lovely... I was looking at a buick verano 6spd on carvana before I bought my cruze but it sold... still thinking of using the verano turbos exhaust as a cat back. Cheap from the yard and should flow good enough for any modded 1.4 cruze.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Still alive.

2.0 has just been sitting with the new engine right next to it and no work being done on it. Not sure if I'm doing Power Tour, might still not have the car fixed by then anyways.

I dont know how many of the changes I planned to make while I had it apart will actually get done. Looking like other than the engine replacement with the upgraded turbo, the catch can might be the only other change to the car. Probably going to leave the existing exhaust on it for now but it will need replacing/repairing eventually.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Still love it... nice to know this combo fits... I may have to do this later on if I get bored with the sunbird when I get the gt28 on it.


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Got the new engine ready to go in the car, not sure when it will. It took considerable effort to get to the point of things all bolting up where they should what with things like zzp not seeming to care if the turbo mashes up against the exhaust manifold (took off about 2mm from the compressor housing to keep it from touching) or any heat sheilds that were in place on stock applications. Found a broken starter and broken clutch when taking things apart, luckily I had a new clutch on hand because I was intending to go from a stage 3 to 3+ clutch at some point so I ordered it and ended up changing my mind intending to keep the new clutch on hand until the old one wore out. This is partly because my dad mentioned to me, and I hate that its true, "they (engine/trans) are going to come out again at some point anyways, probably for some other repair" once I admitted to myself his expectations were the most realistic outcome I figured there was not much point in changing anything and had intended to reuse the old clutch.... right up until parts of the old clutch fell out of the trans on their own as I was removing the trans from the old engine.

A note, because the Verano (and therefore the cruze as it is on the same platform) is the smallest car to recive the LHU, a significant amount of drivetrain repairs are engine-out affairs.

I need to order parts to build a new intake because the inlet is bigger on the new turbo and I also managed to break a section of the original intake pipe anyways.

For possibly slightly more info (and some pics that may not be posted here too, I cant remember if i've posted things in what place) thecruzen on instagram, I tend to post there first then filter/condense things for those people here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Got the new engine ready to go in the car, not sure when it will. It took considerable effort to get to the point of things all bolting up where they should what with things like zzp not seeming to care if the turbo mashes up against the exhaust manifold (took off about 2mm from the compressor housing to keep it from touching) or any heat sheilds that were in place on stock applications. Found a broken starter and broken clutch when taking things apart, luckily I had a new clutch on hand because I was intending to go from a stage 3 to 3+ clutch at some point so I ordered it and ended up changing my mind intending to keep the new clutch on hand until the old one wore out. This is partly because my dad mentioned to me, and I hate that its true, "they (engine/trans) are going to come out again at some point anyways, probably for some other repair" once I admitted to myself his expectations were the most realistic outcome I figured there was not much point in changing anything and had intended to reuse the old clutch.... right up until parts of the old clutch fell out of the trans on their own as I was removing the trans from the old engine.
> 
> A note, because the Verano (and therefore the cruze as it is on the same platform) is the smallest car to recive the LHU, a significant amount of drivetrain repairs are engine-out affairs.
> 
> ...


Insta-what?


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

@Blasirl
Instagram is the only "social media" I use. Found several cruze people on there too.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

TheCruzen said:


> @Blasirl
> Instagram is the only "social media" I use. Found several cruze people on there too.


Same here. Will_L_84


----------



## TheCruzen (Dec 17, 2017)

Here's some noise from Cruzen2.0 (which now runs again) with its new crate 2.0T (to replace the 2.0T from the original swap).





And some revs (after I was fairly sure it wouldn't blow up).





It took another 30 min plus after this to get the coolant system bled and make sure the new engine wouldn't kill itself.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

TheCruzen said:


> Hitch and trailer wiring installed
> 
> View attachment 269993
> 
> ...


How did you get it to 2”. Also what brand did it start off as


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

pandrad61 said:


> How did you get it to 2”. Also what brand did it start off as



Also curious about this I have a small utility trailer I use for odds and ends and wouldn't hurt my feelings to be able to use the cruze to pull it instead of the trailblazer


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm more interested in what happened in the past year or so.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

MP81 said:


> I'm more interested in what happened in the past year or so.


LOL well there is that as well .. I.m trying to chase down more recent posts by people where I see mods they did ad what not ... keep finding people that dropped off, So eventually I guess I'll just have to try some things and see if they work ..


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I got the curt hitch and love it. I’m gonna guess they took it to a fab shop, had them cut the 1 7/8 box out and weld in the 2inch. I’m definitely considering it myself for the sheer amount of 2 inch accessories


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I got the curt hitch and love it. I’m gonna guess they took it to a fab shop, had them cut the 1 7/8 box out and weld in the 2inch. I’m definitely considering it myself for the sheer amount of 2 inch accessories


Just buy a 1-7/8 to 2" adapter.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> Just buy a 1-7/8 to 2" adapter.


I’ve thought about it but I just hate rattle lol. With a proper welded in box there is less rattle. Petty reason I know


----------



## Mr_Pat (Mar 7, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Just buy a 1-7/8 to 2" adapter.


Personally I'd do the remove and re-weld and add gussets for strength most of the ones I have seen on smaller cars look like they are 1.5 inch square given this was viewed going down the road . And Id have to see the receiver set up.. not planning on pulling a boat or anything but i don't want it to snap off on these beautiful Michigan roads and destroy the back of my car either


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I’ve thought about it but I just hate rattle lol. With a proper welded in box there is less rattle. Petty reason I know


this simple setup will stop the rattle.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mr_Pat said:


> Personally I'd do the remove and re-weld and add gussets for strength most of the ones I have seen on smaller cars look like they are 1.5 inch square given this was viewed going down the road . And Id have to see the receiver set up.. not planning on pulling a boat or anything but i don't want it to snap off on these beautiful Michigan roads and destroy the back of my car either


The Cruze is only rated for 1000 lbs of towing and you need to minus the passengers and luggage as well. By modifying the hitch manufacturer is completely off the hook and I am sure your insurance company would deny any claims as well unless of course you have a PE (Professional Engineer designation) sign off on it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> The Cruze is only rated for 1000 lbs of towing and you need to minus the passengers and luggage as well. By modifying the hitch manufacturer is completely off the hook and I am sure your insurance company would deny any claims as well unless of course you have a PE (Professional Engineer designation) sign off on it.


Laughing in diesel tow rating.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> this simple setup will stop the rattle.


I’ve seen those but reading reviews it seems mixed. If I where to have my hitch off for what ever reason I’d have it welded in 2. If not then it stays as is. The day we get our land cruiser basically the cruzes towing days would be over.


----------



## Sgp24 (Jan 23, 2020)

Odd question that may have been already addressed- Does the LHU from the Verano use the Cruze’s factory engine mounts?


----------

